# Nissan Rumors



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I just came back from my dealership and I spoke with the guy who sold me my car. He told me some interesting things (yet to be official).

Two things I think are worth mentionning and digging into.

Apprently, in 2006-2007, Nissan will be brining the Skyline to the Americas. We talked about the car and such and it would be similar to the 350z (Basicaly, the current Japanese Skyline).

Second rumor, is the look of the next Nissan Sentra (B16). Again, those are just rumors, nothing confirmed. But when talking to him, he told he find it "peculiar" that there should be a new Nissan (B16) coming out in 2006 and at the same time Nissan unveils a new car (can't remember the name but I have pictures).

This (again, RUMOR) could be what the next Nissan Sentra will look like :


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Those "rumors" have been around here for a long time now. Thanks for rekindling our sore memories.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I tired doing a search for Skyline 2006 and I found no posts, so I thought they might not have been mentionned yet! 

My bad.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The Skyline has been 'rumored' to be released for the past 10 years. I've believe it when I see it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The current Japanese Skyline is already here, rebadged as the Infiniti G35...

It's the GT-R that will be released in 2007 in N. America.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> The current Japanese Skyline is already here, rebadged as the Infiniti G35...
> 
> It's the GT-R that will be released in 2007 in N. America.



I thought the G-35 was the 350z, not the skyline.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nope, as Sean stated the G35 is the US version of the new Skyline in Japan. The 350Z shares the motor with the G but the body is very different.

Hey Sean, what's your source for that '07 data?


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> Nope, as Sean stated the G35 is the US version of the new Skyline in Japan. The 350Z shares the motor with the G but the body is very different.


Hmm, I never actually tried comparing the Skyline to the G35. And yeah, I had noticed the difference between the G35 and the 350z (style-wise). I prefer the 350z though


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> Hey Sean, what's your source for that '07 data?


G35/V35 information can be found here
http://history.jbskyline.net/index5.php



http://www.motortrend.com/features/news/112_news5/


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Gracias señor, that should be an interesting move for Nissan. I hope what they produce will be profitable for the company, and not another $40K too-expensive-for-most-people automobile.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I bet it will be priced a bit higher than that.

I'm guessing $55K - $65K


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yamaksai, have you seen the new Honda City/Fit?Looks very similar to the pic you just posted.


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

zeno i konw whos that belongs to :-D. and yeah i read somehwere for the skyline to come out in 06


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nomellocreampig said:


> zeno i konw whos that belongs to :-D. and yeah i read somehwere for the skyline to come out in 06


I think you mean the GT-R....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

nomellocreampig said:


> and yeah i read somehwere for the skyline to come out in 06


The Skyline is already here.


















As for the GT-R, like Sean said, '07 is the target date Nissan seems to be flirting with.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That car up top is the Renault Megane...looks like a Nissan badge on it though...hmm. Through some research for a class last year I found out that the Sentra and Megane will share the same chassis, but the sheetmetal was supposed to be different for the Sentra. But if its a hatchback like that, and moves fast, I'd rock it.


----------



## icebergslim23 (Feb 6, 2004)

*2007 Nissan Skyline Gt-r*

The next Nissan Skyline GT-R will make an appearance at the fall 2007 Tokyo Auto Show in Japan. It will be available for the North American market shortly after. (Winter 2007 or Early 2008)


----------



## icebergslim23 (Feb 6, 2004)

same info


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Yamaksai, have you seen the new Honda City/Fit?Looks very similar to the pic you just posted.


Nope I haven't seen it.

But the cars all look alike. They are all going for the europeen look, just like the honda civic SiR. But I hate that look!  There's like 2 SiR where I live, haven't seen more, nobody likes the car.

And if the next Sentra is that design, then damn, that's a bad move. I want agressive styling!


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

andre said:


> That car up top is the Renault Megane...looks like a Nissan badge on it though...hmm. Through some research for a class last year I found out that the Sentra and Megane will share the same chassis, but the sheetmetal was supposed to be different for the Sentra. But if its a hatchback like that, and moves fast, I'd rock it.


Wasn't Nissan bough by Renault a while back? So I think it's normal they share a similar design  But it definitely is a Nissan. Those pictures are the ones I took at the Montreal Car Show 2004. I was there, it was at the Nissan Booth.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

My understanding is the GT-R will have a tuned version of the Q45/Cima VK45DD V8 or more likely a very healthy version of the JDM VQ30DET found in the Cima and Cedric/Gloria. I believe the V6 will be in it because of space and weight however, the next generation of Toyota's IS/Altezza is supposed to have the 4.3L V8 available.

In reference to Renault, in March of 1999 Nissan and Renault signed an agreement for a global alliance including equity participation. This means that Renault buys so many shares of Nissan and Nissan will buy so many shares of Renault. They are not equal amounts of shares but it helps each company out financially.
You can read about the transaction here: 
http://www.nissan-global.com/GCC/Japan/NEWS/19990327_1.html

Troy


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> the next generation of Toyota's IS/Altezza is supposed to have the 4.3L V8 available.


that would be the IS430 I believe


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> that would be the IS430 I believe


I was watching "Rides" on TLC last week, and the show had a segment on the IS430 that Toyota commissioned Rod Millen to build for SEMA...so who knows, it just may happen.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

andre said:


> I was watching "Rides" on TLC last week, and the show had a segment on the IS430 that Toyota commissioned Rod Millen to build for SEMA...so who knows, it just may happen.



There's one out already. Look at the current SCC magazine for it.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

great, just more intresting news... well be driving a GT-R in 4years! Anyways, i drove the INF G35 (US SKYLINE). My girlfriends mom is a doctor, and from time to time, she has me drive her car for her or if my car wont start (she lives down the street from me) she lets me drive her car around, hehe! Only grip about it is, the breaking is tooooo tight, any lil touch and you stop, i still havent masterd the breaking system in that car


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

icebergslim23 said:


> The next Nissan Skyline GT-R will make an appearance at the fall 2007 Tokyo Auto Show in Japan. It will be available for the North American market shortly after. (Winter 2007 or Early 2008)


I sure hope they bring the GT-R to the states, I have been drooling over that thing for a while now. But still, Nissan needs a turbo charged sentra along with the GT-R here in the states.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

02bluespec said:


> But still, Nissan needs a turbo charged sentra.



I agree...at least to compete with the SRT-4. But when I look at the current offerings....I see that the new sentra is a 1.8S....hopefully the B16 will have a 1.8T.  I'd surely buy it, whatever the cost (under $21k)


----------

